# Keine internet verbindung über das peer-to-peer netzwe´rk



## keinplanvonnix (1. August 2003)

hi leute ich benutze xp home auf beiden rechnern die sind via per to peer verbunden kann aber mit dem laptop nicht über den rechner online gehen


----------



## Carndret (5. August 2003)

Du meinst die sind mit Crossover verbunden, der eine Rechner hängt am Modem und du willst mit dem Laptop auch ins Internet, richtig?
Dann mach bei dem PC wo die 2 Netzwerkarten drin sind (die für die Direktverbindung und die für das Modem) bei den Netzwerkverbindungen rechtsklick und "Verbindung überbrücken", dann sollte WinXP das kapieren.


----------



## christianb (8. September 2004)

*Selbes Problem...*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das selbe Problem wie mein Vorredner. Ich habe mit einem Cross-Over-Kabel meine beiden Rechner verbunden. Ich kann also (nach Freigabe) auf den jeweilig anderen PC zugreifen. Leider krieg ich aber auf dem zweiten Rechner das Internet nicht zum laufen. Kann mir jemand helfen?

PC1 WinXP Home mit DSL-Fritz-Card (Station)

PC2 WinXP Professional (Laptop)

Vielleicht mach ich ja auch mit den Verbindungen was falsch... 

Hoffentlich kanns jemand richten...

Christian


----------



## christianb (8. September 2004)

*Problem gelöst!*

Wenn man nur lange genug sucht, findet man die Lösung   ;-)   Das Problem lag weder an Windows noch am Kabel etc. Die FritzCard DSL ist das Problem. Nur mit ganz bestimmten Einstellungen ist der Netzbetrieb möglich.

Viele Grüße
ChristianB


----------

